# suprise in box



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Apparently, my local shop is able/going to be able to place orders for these now. Anyone heard anything about it? All I know is that I ordered one, and no one knows what's inside.

dun dun dun


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I saw a humorous music video about a surprise in a box once. Suffice to say, look before reaching in. Especially if the delivery man is still holding it. :grin:

No idea what it could be.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds cool, but care to elaborate? Is it just random minis from GW? what's the price?



EDIT: Haha, I haven't been up on rumors, just checked BOLS, but it seems like it's probably going to be space hulk, right?


----------



## Spanners (Feb 16, 2009)

If by surprise box, you mean the September release then this one really excites even me. There is no way to confirm or deny what it will be, because us lowly store staff haven't been told yet, in fact our managers and even their managers don't know yet! The studio are keeping it a secret, it must be so cool that they want to keep it all for themselves!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

its either gona be something really good that everyone wants, but will miss out on being a limited release, or something really crap that you think "why the fuck did i just pay 60 quid for this shit"
Doing a mystery box is all well and good, but for anyone on a budget or has already planned there next spend, the "box could screw things up as the buyer thinks, damm this must be good, better oder one and put my "X" project on hold, only to find its something thats of no use to you. 
And yes ive already heard the hype that it be something everyone wants, but then not everyone is 12 year old timmy who must have everything, even something that wont go with his armys.
as for weather its space hulk or not remains to be seen, theres been so many dates and rumours for that going around is getting stupid, some people claim its getting reviled at GD Germany, others belive its the mystery box, yet others claim its comeing out at Xmas, and Jarvis claimed at GD chircargo that gw have no plans for space hulk, so i'm gona wait and see what pile of crap appears in september and if its something i would of brought


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds very interesting and I cannot wait to see what it is but I reckon it might be a dissapointment if I start to get excited so I won't yet


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I think its a bit cheeky to let people pre-order a suprise item. They could take all your money and introduce a new round stands range pack.

MVL.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

could be the new space wolf force box set, theyre due out in october


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

What is the price of said mystery box? I won't put $100+ on something I don't have a fucking clue about.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

congratulations on you're Jervis Johnson life sized love making doll!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

TerranRaida said:


> congratulations on you're Jervis Johnson life sized love making doll!


Funny stuff.


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe a plastic deamons battleforce? I mean they are for both fantasy and 40k, although its not anything that I think should be shrouded in mystery


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

Johnathanswift said:


> Maybe a plastic deamons battleforce? I mean they are for both fantasy and 40k, although its not anything that I think should be shrouded in mystery


Good point, about the only thing i can think of that would be suitable for 40k and warhammer. But theres been nothing released/leaked/talked about regarding plastic deamons, so its unlikely  however cool it sounds


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

nammy said:


> Good point, about the only thing i can think of that would be suitable for 40k and warhammer. But theres been nothing released/leaked/talked about regarding plastic deamons, so its unlikely  however cool it sounds


there has been
its just been known for a long time
i heard about the plastic deamon prince
then the plastic nurglings
and plastic screamers and flamers 
though im hoping everythign except the special charatcers are released 
especially the 4 greater deamons

chaoz


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

From: Jervis
To: Loyal Customers


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

space hulk?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Galahad said:


> From: Jervis
> To: Loyal Customers
> YouTube - Saturday Night Live - Dick In A Box


LOL funny stuff.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Partner-level independent retailers have been getting "black boxes" for a while now-- essentially, pre-release stuff for demo purposes two weeks before the stuff actually releases. We never know what's coming in the black box, so it's always kind of a surprise when it shows up each month. Maybe GW is just making them available to the general customer base at a high cost? I mean, $100 is about what the stuff that comes in them each month is worth retail.


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Was in my local GW today. it's being made known on Monday 17th August what the mystery box is, and will be available for preorder on that day onwards in GW stores and online. Cost will be £50, and they don't require a deposit, so you aren't ordering unknown stuff. Blueshirt doesn't seem to think it will be Space Hulk as that is not the sort of thing they would do as a limited time only offer. Also, GW said it won't be anything to do with any current armies and is something they have never done before. My theory is either a new games system (GorkaMorka/Necromunda/Inquisitor-esque) or a whole new race, such as Adeptus Mechanicus (I hope).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so to sum things up 
its £50
its nothing to do with any current armies 
its nothing they have done before

im gonna go with flocked game board tiles that they dropped for the realm of battle board.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

They have had Ad Mech models in the past. You could get them with skull tokens from white dwarf. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

anyone seen the pic on dakka of the greys next to dark heresy stuf that look like ogres and squats??


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think that the most awesome thing, which I can almost guarantee won't happen but I would love to see, is movie versions of some of the books. Surely Eisenhorn is just calling out for bigscreen treatment?! Though I feel that if there ever was a WH/40K movie made, Brian Blessed would have to figure into it somewhere, simply because!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

accually, there has been alot of demand for 40k movies etc, so maybe its a season worth of GW dvds?

hmmmm, dam now you have me in a clue type mood. maybe its accessories for the car? or maybe bedsheets etc lol. or it could be a space marine teddy bear........


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Kitty Sisters Of Battle Cuddle Toys!!!!!


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Hello Kitty Sisters Of Battle Cuddle Toys!!!!!


I have this image now of Bruce Forsyth (for english ppl who remember the old Generation game) presenting A CUDDLY SQUIG!!!


----------



## silverstone08 (May 6, 2009)

*it will be revealed this monday 12pm GMT*

hi guys some officail news (via GW store Oxford) they will showing off the "box" on this coming monday i have been told at 12pm GMT so i will try to get pics and information then!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have been invited to a special box showing on Monday as well at a GW in Winchester, with the added offer of cake...

P.S. the GW website will also be updated at midnight on Sunday/Monday with the secret revealed, my sources say...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i may have to try and get to GW basingstoke on monday to have a look at the "mystery" box. im gona be anoyed if it turns out to be something i would like, due to buggar all cash, and the "box" being a so-called limited edition


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

20 bucks its a big picture saying "We sold 40k to wizards of the cost"


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol that would be funny to see.

although i cant buy one due to lack of funds, so i definitly cant wait to see what it is.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> 20 bucks its a big picture saying "We sold 40k to wizards of the cost"


That would make me a saaaaad panda. Funny as it'd be to see everyones' reactions, that'd mean the death of 40k.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say if it has nothing to do with any current armies perhaps it is a new army? Or rather just a limited box of models from a new army.

Ho shit guys I know what it is! A sale item!


----------



## thatCavguyc8d (Jan 6, 2009)

Weirdboyz said:


> I saw a humorous music video about a surprise in a box once. Suffice to say, look before reaching in. Especially if the delivery man is still holding it. :grin:
> 
> No idea what it could be.


>o< u beat me to it. as soon as i saw this thread something similer popped in my mind.:good:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

At the risk of permanently destroying any credibility I might have, I can safely confirm what's in the mystery box.

In a ploy to keep their stores from smelling like gamer funk and failure, Games Workshop has created the Imperial Infantryman's Personal Hygiene Kit, to be released in the special surprise box. In it, you receive twenty-four bars of soap, each stamped with the Aquila-- enough to last at least four months; two spray cans of deoderant labelled "Sacred Incense-- apply directly to pits"; a bottle of anti-dandruff shampoo bearing an obscure chemical label and the Adeptus Mechanicus icon; and a three-pound box of laundry detergent, labelled "For cleansing taint." All this comes in a collectable tin with a certificate of authenticity and official Departmento Munitorium forms to requisition replacement components as the kit is (hopefully) used.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

is that factual Horus? i cant tell if your being sarcastic or not but there is alot of sense in that.

Cause they said it was something completly different that they have not yet released, and its not related to any army and it sounds like that hits the spot.

and man that would sort alot of the "gamer musk" that happens to the store that i went to last time.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I know what it is ............. are you guys/girls ready ............ your own member of the GW legal team to bitch slap you.
But in all honesty I think it will be something retarded that wont sell that well normally they have to build up hype for it


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I think Horus may be right on the money.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*So its not just my store..*

:laugh:


The Son of Horus said:


> At the risk of permanently destroying any credibility I might have, I can safely confirm what's in the mystery box.
> 
> In a ploy to keep their stores from smelling like gamer funk and failure, Games Workshop has created the Imperial Infantryman's Personal Hygiene Kit, to be released in the special surprise box. In it, you receive twenty-four bars of soap, each stamped with the Aquila-- enough to last at least four months; two spray cans of deoderant labelled "Sacred Incense-- apply directly to pits"; a bottle of anti-dandruff shampoo bearing an obscure chemical label and the Adeptus Mechanicus icon; and a three-pound box of laundry detergent, labelled "For cleansing taint." All this comes in a collectable tin with a certificate of authenticity and official Departmento Munitorium forms to requisition replacement components as the kit is (hopefully) used.


This is genius, im glad its not just my store wich smells past its sell by date.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Sadly, I agree. I'd buy 'Eau de anti-fail' if they ever release it.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Lmao*



TerranRaida said:


> congratulations on you're Jervis Johnson life sized love making doll!


Im crying, damn you!! You very clever silly person lol :L :laugh::cray:


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> That would make me a saaaaad panda. Funny as it'd be to see everyones' reactions, that'd mean the death of 40k.


if WoTC did half the job they did on Dungeons and Dragons, then 40k would be miles better than Games Workshop.

They have redone an entire line of rulebooks in the span of time it takes GW to put out one codex. And they had answered FAQs and Errata days after each book was released.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

Pauly55 said:


> if WoTC did half the job they did on Dungeons and Dragons, then 40k would be miles better than Games Workshop.
> 
> They have redone an entire line of rulebooks in the span of time it takes GW to put out one codex. And they had answered FAQs and Errata days after each book was released.


except that 4th ed D&D sucks big time.


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

Ninjad from from bols



> Also this from a BoLS reader attendee:
> 
> ...they showed a teaser trailer with a statement, that GW's website will bring some big news tomorrow.But considering that the official GD shirts today sported either a genestealer skull or a terminator helmet and after various long talks to high GW stuff it was pretty clear that this is about Space Hulk. So it's pretty much official.The trailer also hinted at the Blood Angels taking revenge for their fallen brothers and taking the fight to the great devourer of worlds.Store staff was as of yet not in the know about prices, content or anything else specific concerning the boxed set.



Looks like its going to be space hulk then! Unless the tshirts are a ploy just to make the box an even bigger suprise and they are really releasing space hulk and GD uk, but i doubt that very much! So whose getting a box?! I know I am!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

It's Space hulk:



> From the depths of space an ancient vessel drifts slowly towards the Imperium of Mankind - a space hulk. Within its confines, untold thousands of Genestealers slowly emerge from hibernation. The Space Marines must enter the cramped corridors and tomb-like chambers of the ancient ship to defeat this alien menace.
> 
> Space Hulk is a board game for two players, recreating the battles fought between the Space Marines and Genestealers. One player commands the Space Marines as they carry out deadly missions in the ancient Space Hulk, and the other commands the horde of Genestealers opposing them. Space Hulk's fast-paced rules simulate the tense atmosphere of a mission deep inside the cramped confines of a derelict space hulk, where split-second decisions are needed for victory.
> 
> ...


Available to pre order now, released on Sep 5th.

While this does look pretty awesome what with all the termie characters and that. I am actually quite disappointed. I was hoping it would be something that hadn't been rumoured on for ages

Oh well, I may pick one up jusy because those termies look epic


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I dont know what spacehulk is, and im not a 40k fan, but i must get one!!! :O Those models are just, beautifull!! Im guessing theyre different scale to 40k or inquisitor tho :/


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> I dont know what spacehulk is, and im not a 40k fan, but i must get one!!! :O Those models are just, beautifull!! Im guessing theyre different scale to 40k or inquisitor tho :/


No, I'd think that they are 40k scale


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Was it definately space hulk or is there an update on this?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes it was space hulk.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

awww poo.


----------

